# Crappies and Walleyes



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

The fishing is starting to pick up in the area Resivours. I have heard some reports of the crappies are starting to come shallow and have been biting rather well. The walleyes are also starting to turn on, finally. Though you need to boat 50 or 60 to keep a couple. Good luck. If the weather gets better I'll be out somewhere this weekend.


----------

